# XP wont connect to internet?



## binsky3333 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi,
I have been trying to connect windows xp to the internet and i cannot. I set up my connection and then i start up ie and it says this page cannot be displayed. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 25, 2007)

go to tools, internet options, connections tab then lan settings set that to auto.  If that doesn't work make sure you anivirus or other firewall software isn't the issue  goodluck and merr x-mas


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes it is checked off but still no internet connection. BTW i have been dual booting xp.


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 25, 2007)

dual boot shoudn't matter, did you already unplug your router and wait a bit then plug it back in?  If so what kind of antivirus software are you running?


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 25, 2007)

I did not unplug and replug in my router. I should do that, and i am not running any anti virus cause i just installed and have not had anytime to install any.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 25, 2007)

binsky3333 said:


> I did not unplug and replug in my router. I should do that, and i am not running any anti virus cause i just installed and have not had anytime to install any.



Yeah, reboot router.  Then shut off all other things connected to the network.

EDIT: Reboot computer if you havent done that


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 25, 2007)

so how'd it go?


----------

